

Romania Rising - scg
https://medium.com/better-humans/9ee7d4af363f

======
userulluipeste
After watching "The Power Principle", I am a little afraid of the whole thing.
If Roșia Montană site will be opened for mining, it will become the second
largest gold-mine in Europe. This is Gold, there are billions involved! The
stakes are a little bit too high, as this can be seen from how the scenario on
the subject developed itself over the time. People died for less, my
generation (in their 30s) is just too young to realize that, so I'm afraid...
Its worth trying though.

